# Starting elevated layout in Flagstaff AZ



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, good morning all.....This may take some doing to get the information out there and I'm happy to receive suggestions, comments and critiques along the way. Since my knees aren't as good as I would like them and I am dealing with some good slope in the back yard, I've decided that the elevated railway needs to be the method of choice. I also have an understanding wife who will allow the trains to transect her garden, but only if I keep the disturbance to a minimum. Post holes seem to be good. So far, we have the right of way decided and string lines to calculate elevations for the near level sections of track.










Instead of paying ten dollars or more for new 2" ABS pipe for the elevated track support, I was able to go to the local recycling yard and pick up ninety feet of the used Schedule 40 electrical conduit and PVC piping for $14.00. Same wall thickness and some is broken, but there should be enough to make this work.











I will use primed 1x6 pine boards, then paint them a dark chocolate brown (blends in with the fence and garden better) for the track support. The grandular rolled roofing will be applied to the top of the boards (simulates road bed ballast). Going to use and exterior adhesive to keep it in place. The concrete is for the vertical supports....










I have managed to finishing painting all the the primed boards (been a great period of sunny weather, no rain and about 70 degrees. Painting top, sides and bottom to minimize the warping.










I am using a string line to assure the initial set up of the vertical pipes will be at the near final grade for the track bed. It also allows me to know if I am clearing the plants and shrubs. There will have to be several bridges to get this main line across some areas with issues of normal back yard gardening operations. The fun begins. Ed


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Been a couple of days, but the weather has been windy (warm and sunny enough) and that has slowed some of my progress. I'm struggling a bit with the ladder backing for the curved sections (we don't have a Lowe's and Home Depot has a limitied variety of bendable materials to select from. But the bridge piers are going in nicely. 










I have a span of about 9 feet that I need to cross between one garden area and the fence line. This requires a bridge (which I will totally enjoy building), but first I need a good steady foundation. It takes about half an 80 lb bag of concrete to make this work. I am using some left over 8x8x16 cinder blocks. The rebar will prevent the frost upheaval in the spring and should keep it plumb from summer to winter. I will fill the cavities with concrete mix and some anchor bolts. As I said, progress is slow right now, but it should pick up in another week.

Ed


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Just keeps getting better and better....Ha, this is a lot of work!!!! 










The track isn't attached yet, we are just working on the right elevations and ladder backing...but we are getting there.










Tomorrow I must start cleaning the pond, so I will have to take a break from all this fun!!!

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 01 May 2013 09:23 PM 
Just keeps getting better and better....Ha, this is a lot of work!!!! [/b]

Ed, you are[/b] a bit new in the outdoor train hobby and haven't learned about the special Elves workers union. (The EWU) They sneak in at night and do all the work totally unnoticed. Marty Cozad is the union boss. You might contact him to see what the schedule is... 

They fly in from his place in SE Nebraska....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That's Funny Stan,.... 

''Ed, you are a bit new in the outdoor train hobby and haven't learned about the special Elves workers union. (The EWU) They sneak in at night and do all the work totally unnoticed. Marty Cozad is the union boss. You might contact him to see what the schedule is... 

They fly in from his place in SE Nebraska....'' 

..........cause Marty told Me that AZ. was beyond his coverage area!! And he ''Klippted'' the ''Elves Wings''.... 

.. so much fer that idea, back to work ED, summer is not here yet!!! more showers and cold drinks, and breaks... 

.... Dirk - DMS Ry. & the New DMRR.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, as Stan starts driving from Dewey to Flagstaff to work this evening, I hope he has Dirk to hold the flash light (we fold up the sidewalks and turn off the street lights at 9:00 pm around here...LOL). I'm off to cleaning the pond for the next four days (I posted some of that under Landscaping issues), so the railroad is gonna have to wait.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

The pond cleaning is just about done...but now it is going to rain...hmmmm, first it is chores and then the weather. But at least the fish are happy.


----------

